# will hair get whiter?



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I've been looking at a puppy i've been interested in and hes about 9-10 weeks old now. His ears are a shaded darker than his body and his fur isn't really white. Will his hair get whiter as he get older and is this normal for some malts? He is no question purebred but I was just wondering.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

it goes away for some and some it doesnt...parker had "lemon ears" when he was a pup...u cant tell n e more unless he is wet it is a differnet color.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

A large majority of the Maltese puppies you see today will have tan on their ears and on their back especially if they come from certain lines. In most cases, the tan will fade into nothing as they grow older. I don't think it is something you need to worry about. But there are cases where it doesn't fade completely.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 13 2004, 12:29 AM
> *I've been looking at a puppy i've been interested in and hes about 9-10 weeks old now. His ears are a shaded darker than his body and his fur isn't really white. Will his hair get whiter as he get older and is this normal for some malts? He is no question purebred but I was just wondering.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

jongees ears were kinda tanned, and also she had some tan stripes on her back as well..about 2-3 tan stripes..

i didnt really care, ears are sometimes tan color and i dont mind, and i thought her tan back would disappear too when she got older, and i think it did , i dont see it anymore


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 13 2004, 12:32 AM
> *it goes away for some and some it doesnt...parker had "lemon ears" when he was a pup...u cant tell n e more unless he is wet it is a differnet color.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22512*


[/QUOTE]


Same with Brinkley...
Even his tail which is sparkling white when it is dry, has a lemon tint when it is wet....Brinkley's ears were darker as a pup, but have faded now...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar had some 'lemon' color on his ears and even lighter on his back. Now he just barely has any on the top of his ears, so his had faded. I wouldnt worry about it though, if you really like the pup, don't let the little bit of color keep you from him especially if he has the perfect personality for you.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

my baby has the tan on his ears as well as his back. I never really worried about it going away just cuz i love him so much.

you can see it in his older pictures, its lightened up some, but i dont think its ever goin away...

and im ok with that.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

This is normal for Maltese. If you like the puppy, get it! It's all the many many other qualities that you get a Maltese for....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy's ears were a fairly dark tan shade when I first got him but it's faded now and it's really hard to tell that they have a lemon tint to them.. He also had a lemon patch on his back and that's unoticeable now too. I actually think the lemon is kinda cute.. gives them character.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

maxi had lemon around his ears when i first got him at 10 weeks now its faded he more or less is very white


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny had i would say a lot of tan on him when i got him i wasnt worried about it becuase he was the only one in his litter like that, i thought it was kinda cute lol wouldnt show so bad if he got a little dirty, but yeah after a month or so it looked like grown out hair color the ends were tan and the roots where white i got him a hair cut last week and now he is all white execte around his ears with i can see is mostly growing out to


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Some tan or lemon on the ears is permissable according to our standard. Talk to the breeder about his/her lines. Some lines tend to have it and it fades. Some will hold onto it and it may be a sign of excellent pigment, or, it may be too much color in the coat.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

As you can tell from Chloe's picture she has quite a bit of lemon on her. In fact overall she is an off-white color. I saw her parents and they were both white, and I got her from a great breeder. She's only six months so I don't know if she'll ever be *snow* white but she does get lighter and lighter whenever she is clipped, regularly since we keep her in a puppy cut. 

What's strange is that I've had people who have maltese (with beautiful white coats)ask me if she's a maltipoo. Their looks almost make me feel like they think she's inferior.









Usually people who don't have Malts recognize her breed right away. I did meet one gentleman at the vet who said Chloe is too cute for words and that Maltese are wonderful dogs.

I love my baby no matter what color she is...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CandicePK_@Dec 14 2004, 06:07 PM
> *As you can tell from Chloe's picture she has quite a bit of lemon on her.  In fact overall she is an off-white color.  I saw her parents and they were both white, and I got her from a great breeder.  She's only six months so I don't know if she'll ever be snow white but she does get lighter and lighter whenever she is clipped, regularly since we keep her in a puppy cut.
> 
> What's strange is that I've had people who have maltese (with beautiful white coats)ask me if she's a maltipoo.  Their looks almost make me feel like they think she's inferior.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww, I think she is adorable!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CandicePK_@Dec 14 2004, 07:07 PM
> *As you can tell from Chloe's picture she has quite a bit of lemon on her.  In fact overall she is an off-white color.  I saw her parents and they were both white, and I got her from a great breeder.  She's only six months so I don't know if she'll ever be snow white but she does get lighter and lighter whenever she is clipped, regularly since we keep her in a puppy cut.
> 
> What's strange is that I've had people who have maltese (with beautiful white coats)ask me if she's a maltipoo.  Their looks almost make me feel like they think she's inferior.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yup, Chloe looks pretty MALTASTIC to me!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you! Chloe sends big ol puppy kisses.


----------

